# EOI Selection - December 2nd 2010



## UmairSuleman

Hello everyone,
This is my first post in this forum, but I have been going through various past and current posts over the last couple of weeks, I really appreciate this forum and all posters and administrators for having such open discussions on various minor issues during the entire application process.

Brief Description on my current situation:
Living in Dubai working in an IT field, married with a 5 month baby girl.
I had submitted by expression of interest (EOI) on November 28th with a points total of 120, these included 10 points for Work Experience in an Area of Absolute Skill Shortage.

Checking the updates on the New Zealand Immigration site, they had a selection on 2nd December, 2010. The last category mentioned they selected EOI with 115 points having 10 Points for work experience in an Area of Absolute Skill Shortage. Usually they mention these selections giving a range, for example between 115 and 135 points, this time they mentioned just 115 points, do you think I would qualify with my EOI in this selection? I have 120 points and not 115??? (I know this might sound lame, but i am slightly worried)

Also, I had submitted my EOI mentioning by education level degree as Level 7. Simultaneously, I had submitted my application to NZQA for PAR for my degree, I received their reply yesterday confirming that it is a qualification with a Level 7. Now should I wait for someone to contact me or should i just update my EOI, i dont really know if i should update when I might have been already selected.

Another small query, I had submitted my old passport details, then going through this forum I realized, my wife and myself both dont have 1 year validities on our passports, thus would it be a problem updating my info at a later stage with new passports for both of us?

Also, how long would it take for these guys to contact me if my EOI was selected?

Thank you for your support. I hope you guys can answer my queries and calm my nerves a bit 

Cheers.
Umair


----------



## topcat83

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post in this forum, but I have been going through various past and current posts over the last couple of weeks, I really appreciate this forum and all posters and administrators for having such open discussions on various minor issues during the entire application process.
> 
> Brief Description on my current situation:
> Living in Dubai working in an IT field, married with a 5 month baby girl.
> I had submitted by expression of interest (EOI) on November 28th with a points total of 120, these included 10 points for Work Experience in an Area of Absolute Skill Shortage.
> 
> Checking the updates on the New Zealand Immigration site, they had a selection on 2nd December, 2010. The last category mentioned they selected EOI with 115 points having 10 Points for work experience in an Area of Absolute Skill Shortage. Usually they mention these selections giving a range, for example between 115 and 135 points, this time they mentioned just 115 points, do you think I would qualify with my EOI in this selection? I have 120 points and not 115??? (I know this might sound lame, but i am slightly worried)
> 
> Also, I had submitted my EOI mentioning by education level degree as Level 7. Simultaneously, I had submitted my application to NZQA for PAR for my degree, I received their reply yesterday confirming that it is a qualification with a Level 7. Now should I wait for someone to contact me or should i just update my EOI, i dont really know if i should update when I might have been already selected.
> 
> Another small query, I had submitted my old passport details, then going through this forum I realized, my wife and myself both dont have 1 year validities on our passports, thus would it be a problem updating my info at a later stage with new passports for both of us?
> 
> Also, how long would it take for these guys to contact me if my EOI was selected?
> 
> Thank you for your support. I hope you guys can answer my queries and calm my nerves a bit
> 
> Cheers.
> Umair


Hi Umair - did you apply on-line? If so, you'll be able to view your status on-line. Otherwise - it might be a couple of weeks before you're sent the initial invitation to apply.

it doesn't look as if the news section of the website has been updated with this fortnight's selections yet - where did you see the results? I don't think having more points than the lowest mentioned will be an issue  Just be aware that not all EOIs are selected - especially at the lower end of the points range. And recently it has been hit and miss whether applicants with 10 points for work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage have been selected.

Good luck.


----------



## UmairSuleman

Hello,
Thanks for your reply.

Yes I have applied online, and the latest selection is only viewable currently under "latest updates" once I am logged in. they haven't updated the news section yet.

My current status mentions "submitted" and not anything else. I have been visiting the site 10 times in a day to see the news and my status change, no luck so far 

Let me know what should I do and responses to my other queries also if possible. Thanks a lot for your help.

Cheers.
Umair


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi Umair

We submitted our EOI on the 16th November got selected on the 2nd December. We only had 115pts but my husband skills are on the Long term short skills list. I think the website was updated within a day or 2. Today they have come back and said our the decision on our EOI is successful and we have an Invitation to Apply.
Have you had anymore news?
Siouxzee


----------



## UmairSuleman

*unbelievable but true - EOI points increased*

Hey Siouxzee,

i think i must be one of the very few people to have written a post of this sort. Initially, I had claimed 120 points with a break-up of:

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 60 points (Qualification Bonus included)
Experience: 10 points (ASS Bonus)
Partner Qualification: 20 points
Total: 120 points

When there was a selection on December 2nd, I do qualify but there was no change in my online status. So i called and emailed the INZ people, they got back to me and told me that I had NOT claimed points for work experience and had only claimed points for ASS bonus points. So they told me to amend my EOI and enter the work experience in the other category also. So now my points total stands at:

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 60 points (Qualification Bonus included)
Experience: 25 points (ASS experience bonus included)
Partner Qualification: 20 points
Total: 135 points

Just to justify myself, I had removed these 15 points initially from my EOI as i thought they are only counted if they are from a "comparable labor market" now when i reread, it mentions if its in the skill shortage list it can be counted for no matter which labor market.

So that's that, and now i think i have to wait for the next selection.

Keep me posted on your updates, I guess we will be more or less in our case updates (hopefully) (fingers crossed)

cheers.
Umair


----------



## Siouxzee

That is Brilliant Umair. We are waiting in anticipation for our pack now. Do you know if they email or post it?
It has all happened much quicker than I initially thought, which is great!
In terms of our points I dont have a degree only work experience and a diploma so we did not get any points for me only my husbands qualifications and work experience.


----------



## topcat83

UmairSuleman said:


> Hey Siouxzee,
> 
> i think i must be one of the very few people to have written a post of this sort. Initially, I had claimed 120 points with a break-up of:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Qualification: 60 points (Qualification Bonus included)
> Experience: 10 points (ASS Bonus)
> Partner Qualification: 20 points
> Total: 120 points
> 
> When there was a selection on December 2nd, I do qualify but there was no change in my online status. So i called and emailed the INZ people, they got back to me and told me that I had NOT claimed points for work experience and had only claimed points for ASS bonus points. So they told me to amend my EOI and enter the work experience in the other category also. So now my points total stands at:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Qualification: 60 points (Qualification Bonus included)
> Experience: 25 points (ASS experience bonus included)
> Partner Qualification: 20 points
> Total: 135 points
> 
> Just to justify myself, I had removed these 15 points initially from my EOI as i thought they are only counted if they are from a "comparable labor market" now when i reread, it mentions if its in the skill shortage list it can be counted for no matter which labor market.
> 
> So that's that, and now i think i have to wait for the next selection.
> 
> Keep me posted on your updates, I guess we will be more or less in our case updates (hopefully) (fingers crossed)
> 
> cheers.
> Umair


Hi Umair - that sounds very good. And hopefully will make a difference to your selection chances. Good luck in the next round!


----------



## lilKiwi

Hi Umair,

Me with 130 points. (5 less for age) fingers crossed! 
Wish you all the best!

What is the email address you contacted them ??


----------



## UmairSuleman

Hello everyone,

Once again I was going insane when the selection date came closer and kept checking my online status at 1pm New Zealand time. Then at 1.35 pm - WOOAALAA!!!
Status changed from: "Submitted" to "Selected"
Yupee!!!

Now the real ride begins...hope it goes well for everyone!!!

@Siouxzee - whats the update on your situation? Any further correspondence from INZ? Which country are you applying from?

@lilKiwi - hello buddy, did you get the good news as well. They haven't posted the selection criteria in the news updates yet but have you checked your online status? Which country are you applying from?

@TopCat - hey buddy, since you have been around this forum for a long enough time...you might have an idea on this:
1) I know, if i get a PR directly before arriving in NZ i can do whatever I feel like there, job or start my own business
2) BUT if I am not offered PR and instead I get a Work to Residence Visa and I have 9 months to find a job, will I be able to do business in those 9 months? and then continue with it later?
The reason why I am asking is, I dont want to get bound with either, want to have the freedom to do both, as I do have the savings and stuff, but dont want to commit anything from the start-up. And also, I have been running a business on the side in Dubai as well. Let me know if you would be able to give me some advse on this. Thanks in advance!

I have already mailed INZ requesting the same, lets see what they have to say.

Best Regards,

Umair


----------



## lilKiwi

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Once again I was going insane when the selection date came closer and kept checking my online status at 1pm New Zealand time. Then at 1.35 pm - WOOAALAA!!!
> Status changed from: "Submitted" to "Selected"
> Yupee!!!
> 
> Now the real ride begins...hope it goes well for everyone!!!
> 
> @Siouxzee - whats the update on your situation? Any further correspondence from INZ? Which country are you applying from?
> 
> @lilKiwi - hello buddy, did you get the good news as well. They haven't posted the selection criteria in the news updates yet but have you checked your online status? Which country are you applying from?
> 
> @TopCat - hey buddy, since you have been around this forum for a long enough time...you might have an idea on this:
> 1) I know, if i get a PR directly before arriving in NZ i can do whatever I feel like there, job or start my own business
> 2) BUT if I am not offered PR and instead I get a Work to Residence Visa and I have 9 months to find a job, will I be able to do business in those 9 months? and then continue with it later?
> The reason why I am asking is, I dont want to get bound with either, want to have the freedom to do both, as I do have the savings and stuff, but dont want to commit anything from the start-up. And also, I have been running a business on the side in Dubai as well. Let me know if you would be able to give me some advse on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> I have already mailed INZ requesting the same, lets see what they have to say.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Umair



Hi Umair,

My status changed to selected & I'm from Sri lanka are you an ICT person ?? If so what's the specialization of your degree ? & are you claiming points for Long Term Skill shortage List?

Sorry for asking so many questions at the moment I'm in bit of a doubtful situation


----------



## UmairSuleman

Hello lilKiwi,

Thats great news! Congratulations!

To answer your question, yes I am an ICT professional and hold a degree in Computer Engineering. I have gotten in PAR from NZQA and got level 7.

I have claimed points for Absolute Skill Shortage List and Work Experience in AASS.

Best Regards,
Umair


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi Umair
Congratulations - That is awesome news.
We are applying for South Africa.
We received our official Invitation to Apply letter and all the application forms etc via DHL on Monday. We now need to go for the medicals, blood tests and xrays.
Our only concern is the Police Clearance Certificate it takes ages. I am told 6- 8wks if we are lucky. With the public holidays and the fact that it could already take longer I am worried about getting it within the 4mth deadline.
Also according to the docs I need to have one in my maiden name, my married name and my my previously married name. However the Police have told me they can only issue a certificate with my maiden name and married name not the previous one. So I am not sure what to do there.
Anyone else had these issues?
Susan


----------



## topcat83

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Once again I was going insane when the selection date came closer and kept checking my online status at 1pm New Zealand time. Then at 1.35 pm - WOOAALAA!!!
> Status changed from: "Submitted" to "Selected"
> Yupee!!!
> 
> Now the real ride begins...hope it goes well for everyone!!!
> 
> @Siouxzee - whats the update on your situation? Any further correspondence from INZ? Which country are you applying from?
> 
> @lilKiwi - hello buddy, did you get the good news as well. They haven't posted the selection criteria in the news updates yet but have you checked your online status? Which country are you applying from?
> 
> @TopCat - hey buddy, since you have been around this forum for a long enough time...you might have an idea on this:
> 1) I know, if i get a PR directly before arriving in NZ i can do whatever I feel like there, job or start my own business
> 2) BUT if I am not offered PR and instead I get a Work to Residence Visa and I have 9 months to find a job, will I be able to do business in those 9 months? and then continue with it later?
> The reason why I am asking is, I dont want to get bound with either, want to have the freedom to do both, as I do have the savings and stuff, but dont want to commit anything from the start-up. And also, I have been running a business on the side in Dubai as well. Let me know if you would be able to give me some advse on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> I have already mailed INZ requesting the same, lets see what they have to say.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Umair


Many congratulations!

Fingers crossed and you get the full PR so you can do what you want straight off. 
I'm afraid I'm not too sure about the rules around 'Work to Residence' as we were lucky enough to get the full visa straight away - this may be worth checking with NZ Immigration. 

Can anyone else out there help Umair?


----------



## lilKiwi

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello lilKiwi,
> 
> Thats great news! Congratulations!
> 
> To answer your question, yes I am an ICT professional and hold a degree in Computer Engineering. I have gotten in PAR from NZQA and got level 7.
> 
> I have claimed points for Absolute Skill Shortage List and Work Experience in AASS.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Umair


Congrats buddy! Fingers crossed... now waiting till they send the ITA :clap2:

BTW does your PAR says that your degree is equivalent to a degree in Computer Science, Information Technology or Information Science? I don't have experience with NZQA PAR process :confused2: My degree is also computer Engineering & it is included in the list of qualifications exempted from assessment therefore I didn't go through the NZQA process. But in case if I need to get it done in future I wanna know how they give the assessment. :confused2:


----------



## UmairSuleman

Hello everyone...

Just an update from my side...I checked up with my online status today and WOOAALAA => "Decision Successful" 

Wow! that was pretty fast from INZ, in exactly a week from being selected they have termed my EOI and successful and have mentioned ITA Pending. That's good for speed specially around Christmas when all officers would be in holiday mood! Way to go INZ!

Another update, I have been in conversation with a few companies in NZ and a job offer in a consulting role might be just around the corner. So, yesterday I mailed the Bangkok branch requesting them an update on my EOI application and the expected processing time it might take with a job offer. I got a reply within a few hours stating from an immigration officer stating they wont be able to commit on a timeframe and suggested i apply for a temporary work visa while the process of my Residence application is ongoing.

I just want to know from other forum members, how long do you think it would take for residence application to process if I show them a job offer? Will it speed up the process?

Let me know people and thank you for all your support! 

@ lilkiwi: did your online status get updated yet? let me know as our application selection dates were similar

@ Susan: have you received your ITA? have you started working on the documents? Also if you dont mind, what all is there in the ITA? what all do they require us to do?

@ TopCat: Let me know if you would have any idea on the job offer thing i mentioned earlier? Also, if I show that I have a job offer, will it still result in a WTR or PR?

Thanks people.

Cheers.
Umair


----------



## topcat83

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Just an update from my side...I checked up with my online status today and WOOAALAA => "Decision Successful"
> 
> Wow! that was pretty fast from INZ, in exactly a week from being selected they have termed my EOI and successful and have mentioned ITA Pending. That's good for speed specially around Christmas when all officers would be in holiday mood! Way to go INZ!
> 
> Another update, I have been in conversation with a few companies in NZ and a job offer in a consulting role might be just around the corner. So, yesterday I mailed the Bangkok branch requesting them an update on my EOI application and the expected processing time it might take with a job offer. I got a reply within a few hours stating from an immigration officer stating they wont be able to commit on a timeframe and suggested i apply for a temporary work visa while the process of my Residence application is ongoing.
> 
> I just want to know from other forum members, how long do you think it would take for residence application to process if I show them a job offer? Will it speed up the process?
> 
> Let me know people and thank you for all your support!
> 
> @ lilkiwi: did your online status get updated yet? let me know as our application selection dates were similar
> 
> @ Susan: have you received your ITA? have you started working on the documents? Also if you dont mind, what all is there in the ITA? what all do they require us to do?
> 
> @ TopCat: Let me know if you would have any idea on the job offer thing i mentioned earlier? Also, if I show that I have a job offer, will it still result in a WTR or PR?
> 
> Thanks people.
> 
> Cheers.
> Umair


Hi Umair - congratulations!

Not sure on the visa front, I'm afraid - but with a job offer a visa of some sort should be issued reasonably quickly. I think it might be a 'Work to Residence', if the job offer is what is moving your points to 'above the line' for acceptance.


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi Umair
All our documentation arrived within less than a week from INZ. Came via DHL. Compared to where I live now I am so impressed with the efficiency.
We are busy getting everything together at the moment. It seems the police clearance certificates in South Africa take the longest - minimum of 6weeks if we are lucky 
We phoned INZ as you only have 4mths to lodge from the date of the ITA letter. They said if we dont get it in time we prove we have applied for it and submit everything else in the meantime so at least we make it into the lodged queue. We have all our documentation ie : birth certificates and marriage certificates. We will also only go for the medicals etc once we have the police clearance as they are only valid for 3mths.
The ITA is basically the validation of everything you said in your EOI. So proof of degrees, work experience etc. Unabridged birth certificates, marriage certificates. Also if anything has changed you list it there.
From what I have read your application is processed quicker if you have a job offer. Also you are more likely to get the PR visa than the WTR.


----------



## lilKiwi

UmairSuleman said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Just an update from my side...I checked up with my online status today and WOOAALAA => "Decision Successful"
> 
> Wow! that was pretty fast from INZ, in exactly a week from being selected they have termed my EOI and successful and have mentioned ITA Pending. That's good for speed specially around Christmas when all officers would be in holiday mood! Way to go INZ!
> 
> Another update, I have been in conversation with a few companies in NZ and a job offer in a consulting role might be just around the corner. So, yesterday I mailed the Bangkok branch requesting them an update on my EOI application and the expected processing time it might take with a job offer. I got a reply within a few hours stating from an immigration officer stating they wont be able to commit on a timeframe and suggested i apply for a temporary work visa while the process of my Residence application is ongoing.
> 
> I just want to know from other forum members, how long do you think it would take for residence application to process if I show them a job offer? Will it speed up the process?
> 
> Let me know people and thank you for all your support!
> 
> @ lilkiwi: did your online status get updated yet? let me know as our application selection dates were similar
> 
> @ Susan: have you received your ITA? have you started working on the documents? Also if you dont mind, what all is there in the ITA? what all do they require us to do?
> 
> @ TopCat: Let me know if you would have any idea on the job offer thing i mentioned earlier? Also, if I show that I have a job offer, will it still result in a WTR or PR?
> 
> Thanks people.
> 
> Cheers.
> Umair


Dear Umair,

Many congrats to you :clap2::clap2:

Mine got selected on 15th December and still showing as "Selected" in the status. I guess your one also selected on 15th ??

What's the specialization of your degree mate ?


----------



## spring

Hi Guys, congradulations for those whom recently being selected. I am actually new in this forum, I have submitted my EOI on December 29, so waiting to see what is coming, could 
any one let me know what to expect next. I am claiming points of 135


----------

